

2 British University Students Invented An Incredible Folding Toilet - kn9
http://www.businessinsider.com/folding-toilet-2014-4

======
pedalpete
Interesting design. I'm probably more interested in this for use in public
spaces where it appears a 'self cleaning' mode may be possible with a bit more
engineering. I hope something like that comes along.

